# New Traveling Boxcar Arrives on the PCSRR



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Early this morning, up on the rooftop there arose such a clatter...... I looked out and saw that RJ DeBerg had dropped a DAKOTA SOUTHERN Boxcar on the PCSRR tracks. It was cut into the train joining the Port Orford Coast, Northland Railroad, Avalance Creek, North Table Creek and Cloudstone Valley traveling box cars. In addition to the traveling box cars, we have traveling containers from Suleski Transportation, Thief River, Ely and Eastern Railway and The Scenic View and Lehigh Valley West railroads.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

That was a brand new freshly painted box car. How did it get so dirty so fast.? 

It looks really nice even if it is a little dirty.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

John, you should know when anything runs on the PCSRR, it gets dirty real fast...









Nah.... the car was nicely weathered before I put the decals on it. Just put them on over the weathering, sprayed it with clear gloss, then matte. 

RJ should be right proud of his decals running with such prestigious railroad rolling stock.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

A word of warning Stan. The POC never cleans its rolling stock. Without a good coating of dirt and grime to hold it together that POC car is scheduled to fall apart sometime next month.  

Really nice looking string of cars!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I really think the car picked up all that dirt from its travels out west and laying at the bottom of a camera bag







Stan one fine looking car especially after you put the magic touch to it. The whole train Really looks great. Thanks Stan for a chance to bring another RR name to your RR. I hope the train gets plenty of attention from visitors. Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Richard Smith on 11/20/2008 10:03 PM
A word of warning Stan. The POC never cleans its rolling stock. Without a good coating of dirt and grime to hold it together that POC car is scheduled to fall apart sometime next month. " src="http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wink.gif" align="absMiddle" border="0" /> 

Really nice looking string of cars!


Thanks, Richard.... If you'll notice, your car is right behind the tender. I must keep it there so it will get more soot on it from the steamer. When it rains, it's the first car I put away. That way it stays dirty so I don't have to put it back together.


----------

